# Restore my IP settings



## latinodancer15

I have a dummy IP address. How do I restore my IP address? If you need any more information, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesO

Unclear about your dummy IP address. 169.x.x.x??

Start, Run, type "cmd", type "ipconfig /all >C:\ipconfig.txt". Leave out the quotes ("").

Open C:\ipconfig.txt with Notepad and copy/paste the info back for review and comment.

You may need to disable and re-enable your LAN port on the PC and/or reboot the machine to see what happens.

Has someone been manually playing with the IP address settings?

What and how are you connected to your network/Internet?

JamesO


----------



## Resolution

Open a command prompt (Start, Run, type CMD), then type the following (in order)... 

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew


----------



## latinodancer15

*

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DELL8400

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-37-09-EE

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.100.242

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-37-09-EE

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255*



Ok, nobody has been messing with my settings. And I'm connected through a DSL modem. To Resolution, I did that and it said that it couldn't be renewed. Thanks again.


----------



## Resolution

Try repairing your Winsock connection with this tool...

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html


----------



## JamesO

It appears DHCP is not working for some reason.

Lets try something simple first.

Power off the DSL modem and your PC.

Power up the DSL modem, wait 4 minutes.
Power up the PC and see if you get a connection.

The other thing I would try is to force the LAN connect to 10 Mbps Full duplex if the above does not sort your issue. You have a GigE interface and you may have a problem auto detecting the connection. 

See if this sorts your problem.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill

I'd start by checking the connections and the cable, since the most common cause of failing to obtain an IP address is connection issues. If that's not the cause, you might consider these fixes for XP-SP2.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------

